# Je n'ai jamais vu un dingue pareil.



## Jack_Smart (12 Janvier 2013)

Salut à tous. J'ai contacté un vendeur nommé Thomas Regnier alias macgratte sur cette annonce : http://www.macbidouille.com/annonces/detail.php?siteid=67489

1. Le vendeur est extrêmement impoli.
2. Le vendeur est extrêmement pressé (bizarre pour un tel don).

Suite à quoi nous avons donc discuté par mail de ce lot. Je lui ai dit être intéressé et que je passerais peut-être bien le récupérer, étant en besoin de composants présents dans le lot (car le vendeur n'envoyait rien et donnait le lot tout entier).

3. Vendeur toujours aussi impoli.
4. Vendeur de plus en plus pressé.

Puis je n'ai plus eu de nouvelles. Hier, je l'ai recontacté pour savoir où ça en était. Il m'a répondu sèchement (j'ai signalé comme spam puis effacé la conversation car quarante-trois mails d'insultes, ça va dix secondes j'ai autre chose à foutre quand je dois trier mes mails plus importants) quelque chose comme "en effet. Ca ira donc a la benne" avec une superbe orthographe, pour rester dans l'esprit du vendeur

5. Provocation perverse sous-entendue inutile (en gros : "Tu me les casses à pas venir, alors va te faire voir.").
6. Vendeur encore plus malpoli.

Je n'ai donc pas pris de gants, je lui ai dit qu'il pouvait quand même être plus poli. Il m'a renvoyé un mail assez sulfureux contenant à la fin je cite (je m'en souviendrai toute ma vie tant cette vanne est naze) : "va jouer avec ta bite".

Pour un vendeur, nous en conviendrons, c'est assez moyen. Et comme je n'ai pas vraiment sû me retenir, je l'ai incendié. Le ton a monté, il a commencé à profaner des injures de tout type, jusqu'à l'antisémitisme complet (pour rester dans la bienscéance).

Je lui ai renvoyé la balle pendant un moment, démontant à chaque fois ses "arguments" inventés de toutes pièces (toujours entre deux insultes visant le matricule de ma chère génitrice). Mais ce cas social manifeste n'a pas désespéré. Il n'a même rien lâché et il a continué à me faire des provocations de merde.

Il a aussi commencé de plus en plus à me faire de faux comptes sur des sites de rencontres. Pour être franc, je me suis simplement connecté aux sites avec ces identifiants et ai tout changé par les siens, non mais sans blague. Avec un petit bonus, pour lui faire comprendre, histoire qu'il me foute la paix, ce dingue.

Vous vous rendez quand même compte que ce mec est vendeur et a agi de la sorte ? C'est non seulement grave car ce mec est un déséquilibré complet, mais en plus de ça on est dans du harcèlement et de l'usurpation d'identité à ce stade.

Je vous conseille fortement d'éviter ce vendeur. Au vu de son comportement, ça sent limite le traquenard. Ce mec est un cinglé complet, et je ne l'insulte pas, je le qualifie objectivement : c'est un antisémite hystérique dérangé et fortement agressif. Je sais que ce sont les symptômes d'une maladie mentale, mais je ne sais plus laquelle. Il est également manifestement sociopathe.

En clair, un fou. J'peux pas aller plus droit au but, ce mec est fou. Totalement fou. J'ai également dénoncé ce cas manifeste sur les forums de MacBidouille mais la modération m'a dit que je violais leur règlement à faire ça. Je crois surtout qu'ils protègent leur cher petit membre, aussi timbré soit-il.

Non seulement je vous déconseille MacBidouille (restez sur MacGe, c'est mieux, oh que oui c'est infiniment mieux) mais je vous conseille également de fortement vous méfier de ce genre de malotrus.

Je ne peux plus vraiment avoir de captures d'écran de la conversation puisque j'ai tout balancé dans l'après-midi, mais je ne pouvais me douter que MacBidouille supprimerait mon sujet (que j'aurais pu copier-coller si Google l'avait indexé et mis en cache à temps).

J'ai déposé une plainte en ligne à son propos avec ses agissements. Je le lui ai signalé, il m'a dit qu'il en avait fait de même (je crois qu'il n'a pas compris le principe d'une plainte). Ce qui est clair, c'est que  je vous le redis  vous devez impérativement vous méfier de ce genre de malade. Au vu de son comportement, il n'y aucun doute qu'il irait vous planter sous un coup de fou.

Méfiez-vous de ce genre d'olibrius, on n'est jamais trop prudent.

Cordialement, Jack_Smart.

Post-scriptum : Si vous voulez voir la bête, je vous conseille de chercher son pseudonyme sur Internet. Je ne mettrai pas de lien direct, ne sachant pas le point de vue de la modération au propos de ce genre d'affaire, il s'agit du premier sur un site de rencontre : http://lmgtfy.com/?q=macgratte


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2013)

Va jouer avec ta bite !


----------



## subsole (12 Janvier 2013)

Zzzz :sleep: On ne dit pas _profaner des injures_ mais _proférer des injures_.


----------



## jugnin (12 Janvier 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Zzzz :sleep: On ne dit pas _profaner des injures_ mais _proférer des injures_.



Ah oui mais elle est pas mal, celle-là. Je la ressortirai. 

Jai pas lu, sinon. Ça parle de la Russie ?


----------



## Jack_Smart (12 Janvier 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Zzzz :sleep: On ne dit pas _profaner des injures_ mais _proférer des injures_.



Oui je sais et je m'en excuse, ce n'est d'ailleurs pas la seule faute que j'ai fait. J'ai écrit ça dans la hâte, MacBidouille ayant supprimé l'original.


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2013)

Nan mais il est sérieux ton message en fait ??  
Faut que je relise du coup 

Mais bon, juste de ce que je me souviens, une transaction avec un mec impoli, j'arrête direct, faut être maso pour continuer 
Toi t'es revenu à la charge plusieurs fois et t'as essayé de communiquer avec lui et même de lui faire comprendre des trucs, voir la vie !  Du coup on se demande qui est le plus dinguo des 2 

Ça se trouve, c'est lui la victime et toi le taré qui vient baver sur lui et raconter n'importe quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nan mais c'est très drôle sinon, continue dans cette voie, j'aime bcp


----------



## Jack_Smart (12 Janvier 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Nan mais il est sérieux ton message en fait ??
> Faut que je relise du coup



C'était évidemment sérieux. Je n'ai pas que ça à faire que de créer un pseudonyme pour ensuite poster sur un pavé de cette taille sur un forum Je suis créatif, mais quand même



> Mais bon, juste de ce que je me souviens, une transaction avec un mec impoli, j'arrête direct, faut être maso pour continuer
> Toi t'es revenu à la charge plusieurs fois et t'as essayé de communiquer avec lui et même de lui faire comprendre des trucs, voir la vie !  Du coup on se demande qui est le plus dinguo des 2



Je pense que tu as raison. Je n'aurais peut-être pas dû chercher à le rendre moins con et à l'éduquer. Après tout, il n'a toujours pas compris puisqu'à cette heure il continue. Je pense que le cas est perdu.



> Ça se trouve, c'est lui la victime et toi le taré qui vient baver sur lui et raconter n'importe quoi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clairement pas. Quand tu poses une question, qu'on t'envoie chier, que tu explique simplement au mec qu'il n'est pas la peine d'être aussi agressif et que ce dernier te harcèle à répétition en te créant des comptes sur des sites de rencontres, c'est juste que t'aurais pu tomber face à un malade dans la vie réelle.

Contacte ce mec, fais-toi passer pour un client et pose-lui deux ou trois questions à un ou deux jours d'intervalle. Tu vas voir, il va t'envoyer rapidement chier.


----------



## ergu (12 Janvier 2013)

Je n'ai pas compris : qui joue avec la bite de qui et quel est le rôle de la modération dans cette histoire ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Janvier 2013)

Va jouer avec ta bite, moi je l'aime bien cette vanne


----------



## Jack_Smart (12 Janvier 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Je n'ai pas compris : qui joue avec la bite de qui et quel est le rôle de la modération dans cette histoire ?



La modération de MacBidouille a supprimé mon avertissement à propos de macgratte (qui m'a dit d'aller jouer avec ma bite, entre autres). Du coup, je me demande si la modération de MacGe ferait la même chose.

Mais finalement, modération ou pas, je vais vous dévoiler son dernier message envers moi :






J'avais grillé des propos antisémites de notre ami macgratte en milieu de conversation. Je ne pensais pas qu'il irait jusque là (oui car il m'affirme avoir porté plainte et savoir qui je suis, où je suis, mes numéros de téléphone, les noms de ma famille, etc alors qu'il ne connaît absolument rien, bien entendu).

Je ne pense pas avoir besoin d'en rajouter Si ?


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (13 Janvier 2013)

Jack_Smart a dit:


> Je ne pense pas avoir besoin d'en rajouter Si ?



Moi, je veux bien continuer à te lire


----------



## Joachim du Balay (13 Janvier 2013)

Jack_Smart a dit:


> Non seulement je vous déconseille MacBidouille...


qu'est-ce que McB  a à voir avec ce type ? 

plus très crédible, du coup....


----------



## ergu (13 Janvier 2013)

Jack_Smart a dit:


> La modération de MacBidouille a supprimé mon avertissement à propos de macgratte (qui m'a dit d'aller jouer avec ma bite, entre autres). Du coup, je me demande si la modération de MacGe ferait la même chose.



Mais euh...
Tu veux dire que tu as pris ma question pour une question _sérieuse_ demandant une réponse ?


----------



## Scalounet (13 Janvier 2013)

Mes connaissances en informatique sont limitées, alors...

... ÇA VEUT DIRE QUOI "JOUER AVEC SA BITE" ? 


Des fois quand je suis enervé, je la prends et je me la tape sur le bord de la table, mais ça doit pas être ça !!


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Janvier 2013)

Si j'ai bien tout pigé, le mec DONNE les composants.
Perso, si je propose de donner quelquechose, un éventuel acquéreur qui me pose 36 questions avant de se décider, je l'envoie chier aussi : ou il vient chercher tout le bazar et il se démerde, ou il va voir ailleurs.

Ca parait assez norrmal, non? 
Après, que le gars soit excessif dans la suite des événements, je ne dis pas le contraire, mais qu'il ait été sec au départ je peux le concevoir.


----------



## JPTK (13 Janvier 2013)

Jack_Smart a dit:


> Clairement pas. Quand tu poses une question, qu'on t'envoie chier, que tu explique simplement au mec qu'il n'est pas la peine d'être aussi agressif et que ce dernier te harcèle à répétition en te créant des comptes sur des sites de rencontres, c'est juste que t'aurais pu tomber face à un malade dans la vie réelle.



Nan nan, avant qu'il t'inscrive sur des fautes sites, y a quand même eu tout ça ! 



Jack_Smart a dit:


> 1. Le vendeur est extrêmement impoli.
> 2. Le vendeur est extrêmement pressé (bizarre pour un tel don).
> 
> Suite à quoi nous avons donc discuté par mail de ce lot. Je lui ai dit être intéressé et que je passerais peut-être bien le récupérer, étant en besoin de composants présents dans le lot (car le vendeur n'envoyait rien et donnait le lot tout entier).
> ...



La majorité des gens n'auraient pas dépassé le point 2, toi tu dépasses ces points, tu discutes avec lui, il t'envoie chier, tu le relances encore, etc. etc.




Jack_Smart a dit:


> Contacte ce mec, fais-toi passer pour un client et pose-lui deux ou trois questions à un ou deux jours d'intervalle. Tu vas voir, il va t'envoyer rapidement chier.



Bah voui, j'ai que ça à faire aujourd'hui 


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h23 ----------




bobbynountchak a dit:


> Si j'ai bien tout pigé, le mec DONNE les composants.
> Perso, si je propose de donner quelquechose, un éventuel acquéreur qui me pose 36 questions avant de se décider, je l'envoie chier aussi : ou il vient chercher tout le bazar et il se démerde, ou il va voir ailleurs.
> 
> Ca parait assez norrmal, non?
> Après, que le gars soit excessif dans la suite des événements, je ne dis pas le contraire, mais qu'il ait été sec au départ je peux le concevoir.



Ah ouai effectivement, j'avais pas encore suffisamment bien lu pour relever ça


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Janvier 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Si j'ai bien tout pigé, le mec DONNE les composants.
> Perso, si je propose de donner quelque chose, un éventuel acquéreur qui me pose 36 questions avant de se décider, je l'envoie chier aussi : ou il vient chercher tout le bazar et il se démerde, ou il va voir ailleurs.



J'ai eu un cas assez similaire le jour où j'avais décidé de *donner* un "Pro-One" (synthé analogique) ... un gars me téléphone en me posant aussi un tas de questions sur l'état de la "bête" et, pour finir, il me dit : "Je veux bien le prendre mais il faut me l'apporter car je ne sais pas venir le chercher !" 

J'ai frisé l'infarctus et je l'ai envoyé bouler sans grands ménagements !


----------



## ergu (13 Janvier 2013)

int Malotru = 13;
int LaBite = //Mettre ici un chiffre sans vantardise...

void setup()
{
pinMode (Malotru, OUTPUT);
}

void loop()
{
if
digitalRead(Malotru, HIGH)
then
digitalTouche(LaBite, HIGH)
else
digitalTouche(LaBite,LOW);

delay(5000);

digitalModerateur(LaBite,AUCIRAGE);

delay(3000);
}


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (13 Janvier 2013)

ergu a dit:


> int Malotru = 13;
> int LaBite = //Mettre ici un chiffre sans vantardise...
> 
> void setup()
> ...



Faudrait placer un petit random quelque part, histoire que ça ne fasse pas que tourner en boucle ^^


----------



## Romuald (13 Janvier 2013)

ergu a dit:


> pinMode (Malotru, OUTPUT);



Que faut-il comprendre par la ? 
C'est un appel à peine déguisé à Sonnyboy ?


----------



## Jack_Smart (13 Janvier 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai eu un cas assez similaire le jour où j'avais décidé de *donner* un "Pro-One" (synthé analogique) ... un gars me téléphone en me posant aussi un tas de questions sur l'état de la "bête" et, pour finir, il me dit : "Je veux bien le prendre mais il faut me l'apporter car je ne sais pas venir le chercher !"
> 
> J'ai frisé l'infarctus et je l'ai envoyé bouler sans grands ménagements !



Je n'ai pas posé trente-six-mille questions pour faire chier ce vendeur. J'ai simplement posé quelques (deux ou trois) questions sur le matériel, comme n'importe qui ferait et je suis revenu demander si son annonce tenait toujours.

D'ailleurs, je viens de me désinscrie d'un programme de rencontres auquel ce dingue m'a inscrit. Il m'a inscrit un peu partout sur Internet en se faisant passer pour moi. Je lui renvoie ses comptes dans la gueule, naturellement. Si je me laissais faire, je sais bien qu'il en profiterait.

Ce fou vient d'ailleurs de me renvoyer un mail bourré d'insultes (et de fautes d'orthographe) et de m'appeler en inconnu. Si vous cautionnez ce genre d'individus, c'est que vous ne valez pas spécialement mieux.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Janvier 2013)

Chercher du reconfort en insultant les gens, pas mal, je n'y avais pas pensé...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Janvier 2013)

Jack_Smart a dit:


> Si vous cautionnez ce genre d'individus, c'est que vous ne valez pas spécialement mieux.



On ne cautionne pas ce genre d'individu ... on essaie de comprendre comment cette situation a pu dégénérer de manière aussi surprenante et je ne crois pas m'avancer en pensant que personne ici ne comprend !

Si l'un comme l'autre vous continuez à vous faire ch.... réciproquement ça ne finira jamais ou ça finira mal ...

Maintenant, vous faites comme voulez !


----------



## subsole (13 Janvier 2013)

Jack_Smart a dit:


> je viens de me désinscrie d'un programme de rencontres (...) Si je me laissais faire, je sais bien qu'il en profiterait.



Tu es blonde à forte poitrine ?


----------



## Jack_Smart (13 Janvier 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Tu es blonde à forte poitrine ?



Culte. 

Bon, je viens de faire un pas en avant vers cet olibrius, et il n'est pas résolu à laisser tomber ses mensonges et ses accusations de toutes sortes. Il m'a renvoyé quatre messages, tous identiques, et je crois qu'il a décidé d'arrêter là.

Je lui ai proposé la paix en repartant sur de meilleures bases en supposant (bien que je n'aie normalement pas à faire ces démarches) que notre ami aie parlé sous la colère et que nous nous soyons emportés suite à une incompréhension. Et voici sa réponse :






Sur ce, je pense n'avoir plus rien à dire. On a là un mec de trente ans qui se comporte comme un enfant de quinze et qui par-dessus le marché propose des lots très intéressants mais à mon avis un peu trop. Je sais qu'il ne fait pas que dans le don, il est aussi dans la vente.

Dans tous les cas, je vous déconseille ce vendeur. MacGeneration, bonne année, bonne santé et au revoir (dumoins j'espère que je n'aurais plus à me plaindre de cet individu manifestement peu fréquentable).


----------



## JPTK (14 Janvier 2013)

Jack_Smart a dit:


> Dans tous les cas, je vous déconseille ce vendeur.



T'es sûr ?


----------



## jugnin (14 Janvier 2013)

Jack_Smart a dit:


>



Si jétais toi, je profanerais ses insultes. Ranafout


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Janvier 2013)

Hin hin... 

Vas-y toi, comment qu'tu vaux pas spécialement mieux.


----------



## ergu (14 Janvier 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Que faut-il comprendre par la ?
> C'est un appel à peine déguisé à Sonnyboy ?


Bah, depuis l'temps qu'il est parti jouer avec sa bite, celui-là...


----------



## subsole (14 Janvier 2013)

jugnin a dit:


> Si jétais toi, je profanerais ses insultes. Ranafout


 Oui, avec ta bite !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Janvier 2013)

Vous savez ce qu'il vous dit Jack_Smart ???????

[YOUTUBE]pV4fCAn_rxk[/YOUTUBE]

:love:​


----------



## subsole (14 Janvier 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Vous savez ce qu'il vous dit Jack_Smart ???????
> 
> [YOUTUBE]pV4fCAn_rxk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :love:​


Pas grand chose, je rentre à ma maison.


----------



## Erem (17 Janvier 2013)

Heu... je ne vous connais ni les uns ni les autres et donc je ne prends parti pour personne.
Je tiens juste à préciser que ce "macgratte" s'est déjà illustré sur (au moins) un site de vente de macs d'occasion. J'avais lu des signalements de plusieurs personnes indiquant un contact "compliqué" avec cette personne et du matos non expédié ou non conforme.
Voilou et ça s'arrête là pour moi


----------



## lapestenoire (17 Janvier 2013)

Je n'ai jamais vu un dingue pareil, au lieu de chialer regle tes problemes d'ado boutonneux et arretes de nous peter les kouilles


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (18 Janvier 2013)

lapestenoire a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais vu un dingue pareil, au lieu de chialer regle tes problemes d'ado boutonneux et arretes de nous peter les kouilles



Mince, ce que tu parles mal, toi !


----------



## r e m y (18 Janvier 2013)

lapestenoire a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais vu un dingue pareil, au lieu de chialer regle tes problemes d'ado boutonneux et arretes de nous peter les kouilles


 

Mince! en ce début 2013 vous pourriez démarrer l'année pleins de bonnes résolutions et soigner l'orthographe!

C'est quoi ce "k"  !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Janvier 2013)

Je crois que c'est rapport à un hackauto, si tu l'écris avec un "c" ça le censure.

J'ai peur d'essayer, je voudrais pas faire exploser tout l'internet


----------



## r e m y (18 Janvier 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je crois que c'est rapport à un hackauto, si tu l'écris avec un "c" ça le censure.
> 
> J'ai peur d'essayer, je voudrais pas faire exploser tout l'internet


 
Tu ne veux pas laisser entendre qu'il y aurait de la censure sur Internet tout de même!

On bride nos libertés (de langage notamment)?
On ne serait pas aussi free qu'on nous l'a laissé croire?


----------



## jack-from-souss (18 Janvier 2013)

Ce topic est génial

Au final, t'as joué avec ta bite ou pas?


----------



## Romuald (18 Janvier 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu ne veux pas laisser entendre qu'il y aurait de la censure sur Internet tout de même!
> 
> On bride nos libertés (de langage notamment)?
> On ne serait pas aussi free qu'on nous l'a laissé croire?


Faut dire que même s'il n'y en a plus beaucoup, et encore moins souvent, il reste des barons qui ourdissent dans l'ombre, hin hin hin© :style:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2013)

coucou Jack !!
Sympa de prévenir 
En espérant que tu arrives à te défaire de tous ces sites...


----------



## lapestenoire (18 Janvier 2013)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Mince, ce que tu parles mal, toi !



je sais c'est mal  

Remy ta gueule :love:

tiens je suis dans le 54, attention a la savonnette ca pourrait finir en neige , 
sujet glissant comme dirait le poisson un peu  Krétin


----------



## r e m y (19 Janvier 2013)

lapestenoire a dit:


> je sais c'est mal
> 
> Remy ta gueule :love:
> ...o



koi ma Keule?! K'est-ce k'elle a ma Keule?
Kelkechose ne va pas? Elle ne te revient pas?


----------

